# Flasher



## fishin_noob (Jan 14, 2011)

Could anyone point me in the direction of a reasonable entry level flasher? Looking for something under the $350 mark that's not a complete turd. Thanks!!


----------



## Waif (Oct 27, 2013)

I get along well with a Vexilar FL8.


----------



## upnorthEric (Feb 3, 2017)

I have a Marcum VX-1P and love it. Sure there are more expensive and “better” units out there but I have had it for several years now and have no desire to upgrade. It helps tremendously to get the job done. It’s simple, works, and doesn’t break the bank. I have used my father’s Vex as well and I like it but I prefer mine. Maybe it’s just because I’m used to it.


----------



## Mr Burgundy (Nov 19, 2009)

Showdown troller, vexilar fl8...


----------



## msfcarp (Jun 6, 2006)

Fl-8 is great, but please entertain the notion of a graph. A Lowrance Hook 4 will give you so many more features for the money, for the same/ or better performance.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheLionsFan (Dec 20, 2011)

I also vote for the Vexilar FL-8. It’ll be just what you’re looking for.


----------



## fishin_noob (Jan 14, 2011)

msfcarp said:


> Fl-8 is great, but please entertain the notion of a graph. A Lowrance Hook 4 will give you so many more features for the money, for the same/ or better performance.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Not sure how I feel about those? I've looked into them but it seems like it lacks the sensitivity and detail of a flasher. Am I wrong here?


----------



## fishin_noob (Jan 14, 2011)

How about a hummingbird? Seems like the ice series has more options at a better price point than vexilar. Any opinions on that?


----------



## whitetail&walleye (Dec 13, 2017)

Completely wrong. The sonar has more sensitivity and detail than a flasher.


----------



## whitetail&walleye (Dec 13, 2017)




----------



## whitetail&walleye (Dec 13, 2017)

Had a fl8 for years. Started using the helix off my boat and never looked back. You can use it year round if you have a boat to put it on


----------



## Loose cannon (Jan 19, 2014)

I have the same question as the OP......if I bought this would it come with a transducer for ice fishing? I ask because I was looking at posts regarding the Garmin Striker 4 and that was a problem people were having (more $ for another transducer).

Thanks


----------



## fishin_noob (Jan 14, 2011)

Loose cannon said:


> I have the same question as the OP......if I bought this would it come with a transducer for ice fishing? I ask because I was looking at posts regarding the Garmin Striker 4 and that was a problem people were having (more $ for another transducer).
> 
> Thanks


This exactly. I guess I dont understand the concept of how it works vs the finder on my boat?


----------



## whitetail&walleye (Dec 13, 2017)

Hmm, says portable mount transducer on top then transom mount in the details. Either way you can use a regular transducer for ice fishing. I would call and confirm it comes with a ice ducer


----------



## fishin_noob (Jan 14, 2011)

whitetail&walleye said:


>


Which unit is this?


----------



## whitetail&walleye (Dec 13, 2017)

fishin_noob said:


> This exactly. I guess I dont understand the concept of how it works vs the finder on my boat?


The sonar will show you a constant line across the screen. When you lift the jig the line will move up when you drop it the line will move down. When a fish is following it will show another thicker bolder line. With a flasher multiple fish at the same depth will show as one solid line. A sonar will have multiple colors for the strength of the mark, you will be able to tell there are multiple fish.


----------



## whitetail&walleye (Dec 13, 2017)

The pic I posted was my helix 5. The pic shows my jigging cadence over a period of time. Some guys will tell you there is a lag on the screen and it's is not instantaneous. The far right side of the screen is real time and instantaneous. It also has a flasher mode....which I have never used.


----------



## whitetail&walleye (Dec 13, 2017)




----------



## michael marrs (May 22, 2017)

Waif said:


> I get along well with a Vexilar FL8.


another vote for this one. If you are going for pannies, and don't need bells , whistles this is the one, Have had mine for about 12-15 years, and bought another one last year , so I don't have to share mine


----------



## Gillgitter (Nov 5, 2003)

Oh wait, not that kind of flasher? Sorry Bro, my bad.....


----------

